# FLowerHorn Pair vs Pack of P's?



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

So I was skimming through some info on FLowerHorn Cichlids (damn, they are cool) and I found one story where someone had a 240g tank with a pair of old breeding FlowerHorns. Well, they decided that they wanted to get ride of them, but couldnt sell them, so they just added their piranhas anyway, tihnking the FH's would be gone by sunrise. Well, they woke up to find a pack of 16 medium sized RBP's completely destroyed. Now, I find this hard to believe. I always hear you guys say anything with P's means death for the fist that isnt a piranha.

Ive heard stories about Jags doing this to Rhoms, but that's because Jags are furiously predatory when grow up.

Im not trying to stir up sh*t, but damn, are FH's that agressive? A large pack of medium sized RBP's seems like quote an admirable foe.

DB


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

FH's can be very aggressive that is why most people put them by themselves. My FH knocked down my divider in my tank and killed my Red Devil, which was the most aggressive fish I have ever had. Now I could not imagine how aggressive a breeding pair would be. Some P's are very skittish but some can be very aggressive.It all depends on the fishes personality. Plus they put those P's in the FH's territory which will cause the FH's to be even more aggressive. Breeding + their territory + FH = Terror.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Novato said:


> they put those P's in the FH's territory which will cause the FH's to be even more aggressive. Breeding + their territory + FH = Terror.
> [snapback]906634[/snapback]​










100% agree!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Novato said:


> It all depends on the fishes personality. Plus they put those P's in the FH's territory which will cause the FH's to be even more aggressive.[snapback]906634[/snapback]​


I agree. Tough kids going over to another turf doesnt mean that they'll have the advantage. Also, size factors and going against a breeding pair is a sure shot indication that the pair would certainly be more aggressive due to protection of their area or babies if there were some present.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I actually had a nightmare last night about comming into my room and seeing that my flowerhorn had gotten into my RBP tank. Pretty scary stuff, eh? Hah. Well anyways if I were to put money on it I would go with the RBP's but I wouldn't wanna experiment with my fish.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Novato said:


> My FH knocked down my divider in my tank and killed my Red Devil, which was the most aggressive fish I have ever had.
> [snapback]906634[/snapback]​


Apparently not :laugh:


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Flowerhorns are, without a doubt, one of the most aggressive aquarium fish. In fact, they are often bred for their aggression, so the story isn't so farfetched.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Off to the Cichlid Forum you go..._*


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I would think its possible. Ps arnt that agressive when a fish isnt hurt, i mean from all the books I read on them, they dont usually attack healthy fish. So i could see a big FH smacking some RBP around.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> I would think its possible. Ps arnt that agressive when a fish isnt hurt, i mean from all the books I read on them, they dont usually attack healthy fish. So i could see a big FH smacking some RBP around.
> [snapback]907021[/snapback]​


ah, so i see that the times that my piranhas ate perfectly fine, large goldfish doesnt count. or the fact that countless other members feed their piranhas perfectly healthy fish. i.e. redragon feeding his redbellies an albino oscar that was equal to or greater in size than them.

anyhow, newly acclimated fish being put into a tank of a breeding pair of flowerhorns that have already established territory = death. when i first put my caribes into my tank, they got pushed around by my convicts that were only 2" [caribes were 5"]. now imagine a full grown breeding pair of one of the most aggressive fish in the home aquaria. it really isn't too hard to believe.

and man, i've seen some videos of flowerhorns seriously ramming the glass so hard that you can hear the smack. check flowerhornusa.com


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piranhas are overrated.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> piranhas are overrated.
> [snapback]907493[/snapback]​


i agree....i got into P's, specifically RBPs and was disappointed, now i have flowerhorns...........i would definantly say this story sounds possible.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> piranhas are overrated.
> [snapback]907493[/snapback]​


There's a saying about opinion's and assholes somewhere, can't quite remember how it goes...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

twitch that statement only applies to opinions, not blatant facts. We'll just have to blame this on your faulty memory I guess.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

this a piranha website so take your flowerhorns and shuve it even though I own a fh...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so how old are you, 14?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> twitch that statement only applies to opinions, not blatant facts. We'll just have to blame this on your faulty memory I guess.
> [snapback]907643[/snapback]​


You're the kind of person who's great with scientific info and facts so this should be easy for you, find me a source where you're getting this "fact" from. No need for a full scientific paper, you can use an article from a credible website that based their conclusions off a scientific paper if you'd like. Being that it's a "blatant fact" and I know very well that you know the difference between a fact and opinion, I can't wait to see your research.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

k. I use post # 1 on this thread. I could list a couple hundred other similar threads as well concerning disappointed piranha keepers, but I'm lazy and I'm sure you've run into plenty of such posts yourself already.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've seen plenty of posts like that, and I've seen plenty of "my piranha could totally eat the f*ck out of a flowerhorn or any other cichlids" as well and the day we start using either of those as "facts" we're all fucked.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Grammatical ambiguity at work. Even at the very least, its a piece of information that the world's aquarist-hopefuls would benefit from, including the fellow who wrote this thread.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> so how old are you, 14?
> [snapback]907778[/snapback]​


and they say my psots mean nothing









i still go with the flowerhorn because of size and power.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > piranhas are overrated.
> ...


I think in this case you should replace "opinions" by "personal preferences" - those "what is cooler" discussions are 100% bullshit. Or rather, they're a typical example of the egg vs. chick debate: they can't be won or lost, but just drag on forever.........

Being overrated is also not the right word: disappointment due to lack of research would be better, imo.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damn...the two smartest assholes on this forum and that's all that erupts.







I'm dissapointed.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im not dissing P's, im sjut saying that in my experience with RBPs i was disappointed....i have heard those are the wimps of the P family most of the other Ps are totally different, but im just going with my experience....sorry if i offended you eltwitcho


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> im not dissing P's, im sjut saying that in my experience with RBPs i was disappointed....i have heard those are the wimps of the P family most of the other Ps are totally different, but im just going with my experience....sorry if i offended you eltwitcho
> [snapback]909316[/snapback]​


Nobody offended me dude, if you don't like red bellies or even all piranhas, good for you that's your opinion. I even respect that opinion and can understand why some people feel that way. I just disagree with the statement that "piranhas are overated". Yes oftentimes their aggression is over rated, but then not everyone buys a piranha for it's aggression. A good majority buy piranhas just to see a fish rip the sh*t out of a feeder and they'll live up to whatever expectations you had in that respect. On top of that, there's a ton of other good reasons to own piranhas. If you don't like em, well that's cool because personally I don't like flowerhorns all that much either


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

oh, alrite....yea, i didnt know that much about P's when i first got them a few years ago and all i knew is the common myths about the being super aggressive and not stopping to kill anything, so thats what i expected.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> grnlemonade said:
> 
> 
> > im not dissing P's, im sjut saying that in my experience with RBPs i was disappointed....i have heard those are the wimps of the P family most of the other Ps are totally different, but im just going with my experience....sorry if i offended you eltwitcho
> ...


you are right man piranha's rule.... but flowerhorns I guess if you are into looks and color then I can understand......


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Everybody has their own preferences!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd really like to say this is an absolutely idiotic thread that has no place in anywhere but the Lounge, but at least it served to inform the original poster. Someone needs to close this crap now though.


----------



## Jagman (Jan 31, 2005)

Come on man!!!I dont care if the Flowerhorns are breeding or not.A pack of RBP'S would tear them up in about 5 seconds!!!Just for the simple fact that the RBP'S have teeth,very sharp ones,Flowerhorns dont...nuff said bout that 1,I'll place my 9 inch male Red Devil against any 9 inh Jag(male or female) anytime you want!!Man i have been keeping fish way too long to fall for this stuff....







And if my Devil should fail...I'd replace him in the fight with my 8 inh Buttakoferi (or however you spell it!!)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ug.


----------

